
PacktPub – every book / video for 5$ - NicoJuicy
https://www.packtpub.com/
======
danpalmer
I’ve been a technical reviewer for Packt, they ignored the most useful of my
feedback, which would have required a few larger changes to the book, in
favour of publishing quickly. The result was something I certainly wouldn’t
buy.

In addition, I was not qualified enough at the time to be reviewing that book.
I hope I did a reasonable job, but neither me nor the author should have been
involved as we were both far too junior.

My “payment” was a physical copy of the book I reviewed and 2 ebooks. Both
ebooks I got were pretty terrible too.

These might be worth $5 for someone new to a technical field, but for anyone
with any experience they will likely be far too shallow.

~~~
Kihashi
I had a similar experience-- They had asked me if I wanted to write a book on
SQlAlchemy[1].

> Packt is planning to publish a book titled as 'SQLAlchemy cookbook' which
> would be a 300 page book and in the process of seeking potential authors to
> work on this book I also read through your resume [Link]. It is evident that
> you have an expertise in this area and as such seems to be an ideal
> candidate to author this book for us.

> It would be a pleasure working with an authority of your caliber.

I had been in the industry for less than a year and I did not mention
SQLAlchemy on the resume that they linked to.

After seeing what their process is to find authors, I cannot recommend any
book that they publish. It's not the monetary cost. It's the opportunity cost
of not reading a book on the subject that is good.

[1]: [http://lakeofbits.com/packt-publishing-authorship-
offer/](http://lakeofbits.com/packt-publishing-authorship-offer/)

------
kod
You get what you pay for. Worst tech publisher.

------
muramira
Got an elixir book from them and learned alot.

